# MacBook Power Supply Problem



## rdarken (Mar 11, 2006)

I thought I would post this just in case anyone else is seeing the same problem. I have my MacBook in the shop now to have this fully diagnosed but it seems that I might have a bad power supply. It's intermittent but it snaps off randomly after being on for a while. This happens with either battery or AC power. The problem has appeared over time. I had my MacBook for at least two weeks before I saw this happen. 

I'll report back when I get a diagnosis but if you see similar behavior, it would be good to know if this is an isolated issue or not.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 11, 2006)

"Snaps off?"  You mean like the cord snaps off of the machine, or the power is turned off?


----------



## rdarken (Mar 11, 2006)

The power turns off -- and not gracefully.


----------



## popester (Mar 26, 2006)

have been running my macbook for over a month now , not had any problems yet . guess you've had a power supply problem . would like to hear the outcome of the diagnosis.


----------



## rdarken (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got it back Friday. Apple could not replicate the problem. I suspect what happened was it overheated and shutdown as a safety mechanism. I've had it up for a day and a half now with no problems, but at my home. I first saw the problem at my office. I'm wondering if it might not be ventilating properly there but is ok here. Still, it might mean that x86 Macs are susceptible to overheating which is good to know!


----------



## cmactrix (Mar 29, 2006)

i hope this is an isolated incident... but yer i think its a given that the MBP could quite easily overheat....


----------



## jgrossho (Jun 13, 2006)

I have had my mac book pro for a month have not used it much but have experienced no problems and noproblems with my software.  It runs hot which was true of my PB G4 but I rather expected they would fix that problem in this new rigs but no such luck. How do you all handle the hot box problem?  I try to unplug it when it gets charged so that it wont overheat but its a pain.  

Do any of those thplastic or metal things they sit on work?  

jean grossholtz


----------



## omnix (Jun 25, 2006)

rdarken said:
			
		

> I thought I would post this just in case anyone else is seeing the same problem. I have my MacBook in the shop now to have this fully diagnosed but it seems that I might have a bad power supply. It's intermittent but it snaps off randomly after being on for a while. This happens with either battery or AC power. The problem has appeared over time. I had my MacBook for at least two weeks before I saw this happen.
> 
> I'll report back when I get a diagnosis but if you see similar behavior, it would be good to know if this is an isolated issue or not.




I've had this exact problem with a new MacBook (white, SuperDrive/2.0GHz model).  I've had it for three weeks now; a few days ago it randomly and precipitously powered off on me.  I was surfing the web one moment, and then the power just completely turned off.  No shutdown sequence, no warning, no nothing.   I wasn't working on anything important at the time and thought it was perhaps an isolated incident -- but it happened again today, twice, and I've lost my patience and confidence with this machine.  Gunna call  Apple and try to get it repaired/replaced.  Anyone have any further comments/experiences with this?


----------



## foodog (Jun 26, 2006)

I just started seeing this problem after about a month. I was working and click it goes off. In 2 cases it wouldn't power back on until after I let it sit for awhile..... my guess is this is a thermal problem. 

I always allow for airflow under the laptop so I'm not sure what else I can do to stop this from happening.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 27, 2006)

If it's the same problem my cube had, check the power supply. The cube, for those of you who might not recall, had an external power brick, covered on top and bottom with vent holes. Except the little rubber feet only allowed about 1 or 2 mm space under it, as long as they stayed attached. Basically I learned to prop up the power brick with something to allow for maximum air throughput, and on warm days I aimed my USB FlexFan at it.


----------



## foodog (Jun 28, 2006)

No this happens on and off AC power. I'll be visiting my friendly neighborhood Apple store soon.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 28, 2006)

Then it could still be heat, just internal. Probably the "safety" mechanism you mentioned earlier, which I think is what the Cube's power brick issue is. A way to prevent burning anything nearby.


----------



## foodog (Jul 6, 2006)

Yesterday my Macbook shut off again and boot once, off the DVD. It was unable to see the internal hard drive anymore. A quick trip to the Apple store where they were unable to get it to boot from any device. It is now in Memphis, TN awaiting a new logic board replacement.


----------



## marcHumphries (Jul 10, 2006)

I've had my MacBook for a few weeks now and it's started playing up. Seems to be mainly when booting up, i'll hit the power button it'l will begin to boot then suddenly power will go. Usually have to try starting 8-10 time before it succesfully boots up. Once its on and been on for a few minutes it seems to be fine. Tried to find firmware updates as have heard about this problem on the MacBook Pro's, which apple are providing firmware updates for, but not on the standard MacBook. Anyone come accross this? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## foodog (Jul 10, 2006)

and within a few weeks it no longer boot.


----------



## marcHumphries (Jul 11, 2006)

Might be speaking too soon, but I pressed an held the power button, from off, the little blue light flashed rapidly then there was a tone. And so far, since then, things have been OK but we'll see. Am not confident things are fully resolved.


----------



## foodog (Jul 11, 2006)

At power on hold Command-Option-P-R keys and wait until you hear the post "bong" three times.

I told the Apple store I understood when you mass produce something a few lemons will be created..... they just were supposed to sell the lemon to someone else ;-)


----------



## marcHumphries (Jul 11, 2006)

Not yet, will give that a go if I get any further problems. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisTheMacGuy (Jul 21, 2006)

I purchased a new MacBook for a client only to have it fail within 4 days. Replacement from Apple is also exhibiting weird power problems.

First one would charge intermittantly. When plugged in would shut down randomly, then would not restart. Couldn't stay on long enough to run diags or reinstall OS per Tech Support request.

Replacement is also doing intermittant shut downs but does power back up.


----------



## yoorek (Aug 22, 2006)

Same problem here - after two months of using it my MacBook switched off 3 times yesterday without any warning!!! It was not specially hot - laying on a desk with good ventilation...


----------



## fryke (Aug 23, 2006)

Never had such problems. And now with the fan firmware update (SMC), it's much better. Gets less hot overall. I like that.


----------



## wraith77 (Aug 25, 2006)

This is not an uncommon problem. The apple discussion boards are ful of people complaining about their MacBook powering off randomly. I keep meaning to take mine in to get it fixed, but there are great many people reporting that whatever Apple did to "fix" the problem didn't work, or caused other side effects. As long as my machine doesn't power off more frequently that it is now, I'm going to hold off and give Apple enough time to have a reliable fix. (Right now they pretty much just replace a butt-load of parts. ie : logic board, power supply, top bezel, etc...)


----------



## Ageeth (Aug 27, 2006)

Identical problems here (Holland). My Macbook Pro just turns off in a second, randomly. I own it two months now, and for the last two weeks the problem exists. My dealer has now ordered a new Logicboard, but reading the forum I presume this wont fix it. Shit.


----------



## milx (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm experiencing the same problem, also after installing the SMC Firmware update, on a white 2Ghz. It cannot be due to overheating, because it useually happens just after it wakes up, when it is cold, something my hands are able to verify.

I also have to try several times to get it back on. I found that pressing the power button until the small white light on the lower right corner of the computer starts blinking helps. When I release the button it beeps (like a PC BIOS being reset) and starts fine, and does not power off for a random amount of time, useually days. I guess the low frequency makes it hard for Apple to reproduce the problem. However it sucks big time. I've yet to experience serious data loss, but if I start using the Macbook for something important (still have my trusted PC for that) I guess it's just a matter of time with the current behavior.


----------



## phillyphanatic (Sep 21, 2006)

I have had the same issue and Apple has been working on a power supply repair for over three weeks.  Seems they have a problem acquiring adequate parts which makes it seem my problem (and yours) is not unique.

I recommended the MacBook to someone else and they too have had to have the power supply replaced.


----------



## cadcard (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with my white 2Ghz MacBook shutting down suddenly and randomly, whether on battery power or plugged in.  Being hot has nothing to do with it.  Sometimes it happens right after I turn it on.  There's no rhyme no reason to when it suddenly shuts off.  It started doing this a week ago and it seems to be shutting down more frequently as time goes on.  Purchased it new when the MacBooks were first released a few months ago.  Am taking it to one of the Apples "geniuses" today.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like a bad logic board. You should consider getting AppleCare, if you were not covered by the 1 year complimentary warranty, such a repair could easily be $800


----------



## techound1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm likewise having a snap-off problem.  Tried resetting the PMU, didn't help.

Here's the current theory I'm testing: Something in the ac-in board overheats and either shuts down for safety or expands past where it makes contact.  

Why?  Any time the ac is plugged in, current still flows to the ac-in board, whether the computer is powered on or not (witness the pretty green led on the plug).  Turning the MB on first thing in the morning it still exhibits snap-off.  It also has a very warm base in the corner near the ac-in (first thing in the morning!).  

I'm currently running it with battery-only with a cooling pad under - so far, so good (but then the problem is intermittent, so....).

Next step is leave it unplugged over night, plug it back in, and see what happens....


----------



## bobw (Oct 27, 2006)

Apple has released the MacBook SMC Firmware Update 1.1, which is intended to resolve a widely reported issue where MacBooks suddenly shut down during normal operation. According to Apple, the update "improves the MacBook's internal monitoring system." It is recommended for all MacBooks, even those that have already undergone warranty repairs for the sudden shutdown issue.


----------



## techound1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Smoootches to you for that link! ::angel::


----------



## techound1 (Oct 28, 2006)

I installed the firmware update mid day yesterday.  No snap-off so far so I'm shelving my grabbing at straws, er, theorizing.


----------



## neuro_doc (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it will cure your problem if you will download from the Apple site the firmware update MacBook SMC Firmware Update 1.1. I had the same problem and it has been solved with this update.


----------

